# G-sensor system



## Dana F (Nov 2, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what this is? I've recently purchased a 2004 Pathfinder with 4 wheel drive and I'm not sure what this is. I know of a system on some cars called ESP, but I don't think this system is that advanced.

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

G-sensors are used by the VDC (vehicle dynamic control) system to help the system determine the pitch angle of the vehicle in accelleration and decelleration as well as side to side pitch angle, referred to as "yaw." This information, combined with other info, such as that from the ABS system and steering position sensor, is used to help you control your vehicle under conditions that might otherwise cause you to lose control of the vehicle.


----------

